# Jack Knife Plug - First Impressions



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I have now had a chance to try GL Pease's Jack Knife Plug thanks to a generous sample sent to me by Owaindav (Thanks Dave!.) Here are my initial impressions based on my first two bowls.

The tobacco itself is a beautiful presentation. The sample I received was a small block in composition slightly more compact than a typical crumble cake, but no where near as impenetrable as Petersons Perfect Plug. You could easily crumble, slice or dice this blend in any fashion your heart desires.

I was suprised at the tin note...mild, sweet almost musty in nature.

Expecting a fairly strong tobacco I crumbled out a bit of the plug and loaded it up in my group 3 sized apple. The tobacco is fairly moist in feel, but like most GLP tobaccos it's actually at a good moisture level to smoke and it lit and burned easily. What surprised me the most was the mildness of this blend, from first light through the end of the bowl. The overall experience was one of smoking a mild, sweet VA, not the strong, deep powerful plug I was expecting. As for the nicotine strength, I would rate this as mild to medium. Mild for those who are not overly effected by nicotine, medium for those who are more sensitive to its effects. This must be considered in light of the fact that I enjoy strong nicotine blends. Those who have kept their distance from this blend fearing an Irish Flake like punch may rest at ease. Even the room note and side stream smoke was very mild and sweet. 

All in all, I was surprised by this blend. It was not at all what I was expecting. While it's certainly a quality blend with a beautiful presentation, I would not compare it to the stonger plugs I've smoked from G&H, SG or to Peterson's Perfect Plug or Irish Flake. To me it is a different sort of blend all together, more of a fairly mild VA in plug form. I think it would appeal to those who are looking for a subtle, mild VA blend in a plug package more so than to those who love traditional plugs, ropes or stronger blends. 

In conclusion, this one will not be added to my regular rotation at the moment, but I may pick up a few tins to age. I'd be interested to see if age deepens the flavors and how a few years might develop and change this blend.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Interesting - thanks for the review and an Irish Flake smoker's perspective.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

Spot on review in my mind's eye. I was real disappointed with this one as well. It's not terrible tobacco so much as just not at all what one would be expecting after reading the description and pre-release commentary IMO. There is just zero oomph behind it.


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

You know, that's exactly what I tried to say in 15 friggin' minutes worth of me rambling on an on.

I agree completely. And it only took me just a minute or two to read. LOL

Great review.


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Hmmm. I purchased 4 tins of this. The tin Date was 12/10 . My intial smokes were actually quite bitter, similar to a cigar that is simply green or underaged. I broke up the loose plug with my fingers. Now 6 months later this blend is more of a medium bodied cigar like in flavor than most cigar blends on the market. Not super strong but a nice coating of flavors across the mouth. Currently not buying anymore but i will say each time i try this blend which is once a week or so. it gets better than the last time.


----------



## bent-1 (Feb 3, 2011)

That's the best review of JKP I've read to date. I've not seen a comparison to vitamin N levels. How does it compare to FVF (strength wise)?


----------



## tobaccoman (Jan 17, 2009)

FVF in my opinion has more of a kick Vitamin N wise.. I am a fairly light weight when it comes to nicotine effects and JNP does not effect me at all.. Last time i had FVF I had to sit down. lol . As a side the mustiness spoke of in the original review was spot on. I consider that to be the "young" part of this blend. it was noticable to me upon popping the lid, and 6 months later is still noticable but less so than originally. Replaced more so now with a more hay like component common to straight unstoved virginia.


----------

